# My "Just Big Enough" Collection



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 18, 2008)

hey guys,

I've always been into makeup but my first MAC purchase was in 2002. I only started getting into LE stuff since last year though. I have included my non MAC items as well







"warm" palette - left to right from top:
Goldmine, Amberlights, Mythology, Bronze, Embark
Evening Aura, D'Bohemia, Star Vioelt, Cranberry, Copperplate
Solar White, Sweet Lust, empty, Smoke and Diamonds, Print






"Cold" Palette - left to right from top:
beauty Marked, Top Hat, Climate Blue, Freshwater, Tilt
Stars 'n Rockets, Sunset B, Blue Flame, Cold Heat, Aquadisiac
Mink and Sable, Humid, Warm Chill, Lusterleaf, Gorgeous Gold






yet to be depotted: Expensive Pink, Coppering, Graphology






Non-MAC e/s: NYX Antique Gold, Black, Pupa Luminys No.10, Bodyshop Shimmer cubes and Lancome Metallic






Full size Pigments: Mutiny, Vanilla, Chartreuse, Emerauld Green, Tan, Melon, Blonde's Gold, Pink Pearl, Violet. Also included half size Blue Brown






sample pigments....there's way too many there for me to name all of them. But in there I also have a few NYX (6) Pearl manias that I emptied in sample jars 






Gel liner, paints and paintpots: Stila Smudge Pot in Black, Delft, Cash Flow and Frisco Rose paintpots. There is also one flluidline in Delphic. Not pictured paints in Bare canvas and Stilife






Non-MAC palettes: few lancomes, a Too-Faced one and a Dior quad






liners and brow: Benefit Browsing in Dark, UD 24/7 in Bourbon and 1999, Lise Wattier waterproof pencils in Black and Navy, Gosh liners in Golden moss and Funky Violet and Gosh Extreme liner in No.11






my beloved NYX jumbo pencils: Purple, Rust, Pots and Pans, Horseradish, Sky Blue






Face: Cover X primer, Smashbox HD foundation medium 1, Select SPF NC 35. Not pictured: Select SPF NC30






Brushes: MAC ones: 187, 239, 217, 219, 209 (they've gotta get washed)
The rest are all by Quo 






Blushes and highliters: Nars Sin, BB Gold Shimmerbrick, SunSpill bp, Petticoat MSF, Alpha Girl bp, Love Joy mb, Love Thing mb, Pleasantry mb, Eversun bpb






L/s: Top to bottom rows:
So Scarlet, Port Red, Vegas Volt
Pomposity, ChatterBox, Girl About Town, Please me
High Top, Lollipop Lovin, Strange Hybrid, Spirit, 3N
Tropic Glow, Swelter, Kirsch






My non MAC l/s






l/g: 
Love Alert, date Night, Steppin Out (not pictured Sugarrimmed)
Cult of Cherry, Sock Hop, Jampacked, Pink Grapefruit, Soft and Slow






random non MAC l/g

Hope you enjoyed this. This took so much time, I had no idea :/


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

Great Collection....


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 18, 2008)

nice collection! it is just big enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW! you're persian?!!? me toooooo ! haha sorry I always get so excited when I see another persian!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 18, 2008)

^^ yeah, I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get excited when i see other Persians too. I don't know too many


----------



## romi79_2008 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lovely!!!
How do you like the cover x primer? where did you buy it, thanks


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 19, 2008)

You've got a lot of great stuff in your collection! I love your eyeshadows, they are all so pretty!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 19, 2008)

great collection!!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 19, 2008)

love your collection, it's the perfecr size!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_Lovely!!!
How do you like the cover x primer? where did you buy it, thanks_

 
I love Cover FX Primer! It's mineral skin primer and it has seriousely changed my life. You can get it from Shopper's Drugmart here in Canada. It's a little pricy ($48). But honsetly, for me at least the price is worth it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm planing on eventually switching over to their skincare products.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 20, 2008)

That is an awesome collection!  You have some great stuff!


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 22, 2008)

Look at all those pigment samples my goodness! You have such a fabulous collection!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 23, 2008)

great collection


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 14, 2008)

really nice collection, i like all stuff


----------



## apaintedlife (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice collection...love the pigments!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 23, 2008)

Great Stash You got going there! impressive =)


----------



## cupcake123 (Nov 25, 2008)

Great collection.  You have got a nice pigment sample collection.


----------

